# Breeding Question



## WillieWonka1 (Mar 20, 2006)




----------



## Fry (Oct 9, 2005)

I would also love to know the answer to this question.My reds have been breeding since mid may.


----------



## barbianj (Aug 3, 2003)

> Basically, my question is... How long will the egg laying last?


I was wondering if it seasonal. Is it breeding season now in their natural habitat? And if so will the egg laying end according to season?


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

i heard they go and go and go and go and never stop


----------



## WillieWonka1 (Mar 20, 2006)




----------



## Pat (Jul 19, 2004)

WillieWonka1 said:


> So.. there's no one that has had a pair breeding for over a few months that actually knows the answer to this question?? I want to know if I should quit my job and go into breeding full time or not.... :not


I think they'll chill after a while Fred.
What the heck are ya going to do with all of them??


----------



## oblene (Jul 22, 2006)

hes gonna give them to me


----------



## WillieWonka1 (Mar 20, 2006)




----------



## Zip (Apr 17, 2005)

Mine breed about once every 10 days for about a 4-5 month duration, then take 2-3 months off and start over again. They're currently in their 3rd "on" cycle since they've started breeding.


----------



## xtreme_s10 (Mar 14, 2005)

Mine have not stopped for the last year... They spawn about 3 times a month.


----------



## WillieWonka1 (Mar 20, 2006)




----------

